# My Pics of new 330i Perf Pkg from LA Show Preview



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Here are some of my pics of the new 330i Performance Package
from the LA Auto Show Media Days.

This car was Imola Red II (More pics from the show to
follow...)

Note: High-Gloss Shadowline tirm, Alcantra &
Cloth seats, Black Cube trim, Alcantra Steering Wheel


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Hey, the climate control looks different!


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

This car looks very nice. Thanks for the pics. I love the new wheels. And suede steering-wheel is cool too. But I don´t like that it has red needles when it´s not a real M-car.

Jspeed, 

Interesting. The buttons for the temperature is different and located on another place than before.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

:dunno: 

The 6 speed and the extra 10 hp :thumbup: 

The rest of it :thumbdwn:. I'm not a fan of interior d'Elvis. The exterior is half M3 half SP. In OW, half-assed. It wreaks of cheap boy racer rather than M3.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Pictures*

Great pictures,love the wheels.What happen to the clears all the way around??
vern


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Woah, alcantara steering wheel. Nice touch, but I wonder how that will wear over time.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Very nice! :thumbup:
Love the suede wheel.

--SONET


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I like the wheels, but I would hate to clean them. I don't care too much for the alcantara steering wheel.

I agree with Jspeed the climate control looks different.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

From that pic, I don't like the steering wheel, and the rest of the interior looks like it's going to be too plain. Thanks!

edit-->just saw part two of your pics with interior shots...


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Any pricing specifics? :dunno:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm.. what's that suede steering wheel going to look like after a year's use.

Not sure I like the look of the whole package... looks a little too "Pep Boys" for me.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Just noticed the red needles in the cluster. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*If it was a real performance package*

BMW would have gotten rid of the lame MPG needle and given us an oil temp instead.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Imola Red II looks nothing like Imola Red


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Imola Red II looks nothing like Imola Red
> 
> *


Maybe this red has clearcoat.


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

It looks like 275s in the rear?! That's quite a difference from the 'regular' 330 sports package. Any clue what the fronts are?

Not bad, though the interior (and exterior) appointments don't do it for me. I really like my titanium headlight housing.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Wheels look ok but would be a problem to clean. I don't like the spoiler or the fuzzy steering wheel. Imola red II looks like bright red...too much orange.
All in all, not worth it IMO.


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Imola Red II looks nothing like Imola Red
> 
> *


It´s just the lightning in the pics. Imola red II is the same one as on the M3´s and looks great in real life.

I don´t think the suede steering-wheel will be a problem. I have seen several M3 Sport Evos and the steering-wheel still looks very good on them.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

dog said:


> *It looks like 275s in the rear?! That's quite a difference from the 'regular' 330 sports package. Any clue what the fronts are? *


Nope. 255's in the back. I didn't notice what was on the fronts. And the car looks even nicer when you are up close 'n personal!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 5, 2003)

One thing I have always disliked about e46 sedan is the foglight arrangement: overly stylized little "anal portholes". This is a great improvement IMO.

AJL


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Quick question are the 04 330i's going to come with the LED brakelights like the 04 330ci?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

magbarn said:


> *Quick question are the 04 330i's going to come with the LED brakelights like the 04 330ci? *


No, they will not. Nor will they have the adaptive headlights. This is what I understand.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

I love those wheels!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Closer said:


> *I love those wheels!!!:thumbup: *


Yes, but - from the mind of a detail psychotic, what a nightmare to clean!


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I like it! Looks great! Especially that front spoiler.

By the way this year's Philly Auto Show STUNK! They didn't even have half of the new cars out yet. I didn't see this car at the show! 

It will be probably be at the NYC Autoshow in April, however by then, these cars maybe in dealerships already too!

Thanks again for posting the great photos!


----------

